# 1911 Compact



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought a used SA Compact 1911 with no box, manual, etc. I don't have much info on this thing - apparently they don't make it any more. To me it looks like a Mil-Spec with a 4" barrel and a shortened butt like a Colt Officer's Model. It has a steel frame, matt finish and a 2 piece recoil spring guide. It's a heavy li'l thing and shoots good. A previous owner had a Wilson hammer, sear, trigger and spring set installed. Anyone else on the forum have one of these and if so can you give some history, opinions, etc?
Thanks - Tom


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess I'll answer my own question. SA advised that it is a Model PB9501 and was manufactured in Oct of 1994. It is a Champion sized model - short butt with 6 round magazine, a 4" barrel and a steel frame. Apparently they were made in 2 basic configurations. Mine is made on the Mil-Spec platform. The 2 piece, full-lengh recoil spring guide has been adapted from other SA 1911 parts and did not come standard with the gun. It also has aftermarket hammer, trigger and sear, supposedly Wilson.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Rman I wish I could have helped you but I never seen one in person. I have never handled one and know nothing about them. Good luck with yours.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Baldy - good to hear from you again. I've been so busy I've been laying off the forums for a while.


----------

